# I am looking for an animal crossing tickle story



## knuttepaws (Sep 27, 2019)

Some time ago I found a cute story about a guy on a train tickling Rover the cat from the animal crossing series.

The only problem is that I forgot the name of the story and I can't seem to find it.

If you could link it as well that would be appreciated.


----------

